# Creative DTT3500 rear low sound



## Frick (Sep 24, 2011)

Hey all.

Ok, so I've got this Creative (or Cambridge Soundworks) DTT3500 surround system, I bought it at a flea market a couple of years ago and it's been working fine until some time ago. Now the output for rear right is incredibly low. It does not matter how I turn the controls or mix the sound in Windows, the output there is much lower than the rest of the system.

I did take the unit apart and have looked for defects but have not spotted anything. I have verified that it is indeed the output and not the speakers that is the problem. It also doesn't matter which input I have, digital, analouge or anything and I've tried different cables for anything, and tried it at different computers and sound cards. Still incredibly low sound from that one specific output.

Any ideas?

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Frick (Sep 29, 2011)

Ah to hecks with it, looks like I have to use an actual reciever. They're so big and clunky.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 29, 2011)

yeah sadly, unless you are/know an electronic engineer.  idk enough , but it sounds like the signal is getting lost inside the box.  shielding, tran/resistors, etc.  again idk enough to say for sure.


----------



## Frick (Sep 30, 2011)

digibucc said:


> yeah sadly, unless you are/know an electronic engineer.  idk enough , but it sounds like the signal is getting lost inside the box.  shielding, tran/resistors, etc.  again idk enough to say for sure.



I've been looking everywhere for physical damage and I have repaired electronics and stuff before so I'm pretty sure I have not missed anything. I'm not sure I'm keen on spending time on it anyway.

EDIT: Now the sound is more hollow than it used to be. It's dying on me. Time to get my apartment fixed up so I can setup that reciever I guess..


----------



## Frick (Oct 1, 2011)

Frick said:


> different cables for anything



I'm brilliant. I was so certain I did check all cables, but obviously I didn't. Now everythin is A-Team ok.


----------

